# Original "1940's Issue"? Komandirskie "tank"



## mouseclick

Hi all,

If I may be allowed to post the information that i have collected up till now from my past searches about this watch and the information about it. i am looking for more information, and i am hoping maybe someone may have some about this strange watch. included is a responce from the watch manufactures in russia. if any one can give any more information, it will be accepted in respect,

after this letter from last year i haven't heard back from this person, so i am still out in the cold about what they found out.

cheers

Hi

I have a Russian wrist watch that I am needing any type of information about. More specifically I need information on this watch about its origin date of manufactureing (if possible) and any information about production figures or any leads as to where I may obtain any of this information will be greatly accepted.

Thank you very much.

Hi

I have written to the russian watch people at Vostok watches. this is the letter i have recieved back. If you have a watch that is the same as this one i think you may be interested in this information.

read on:

Hi, Casey

Your watch is Komandirskie, that is without any doubt. What is written on

the dial in Russian is "Komandirskie". It is however not a common

production. I suppose it was a limited edition with the engraved serial (not

production) number at the back. The Russian word at the back means "Water

resistant". I canÃ‚Â´t see from the picture if it is mechanical or automatic.

The bezel looks like automatic but the back of the case looks like

mechanical on - with a sea-gull 8the automatic ones have a dolphin, not a

bird). Please read on the dial how many jewels it has 17 or 31- the former

means mechanical, the latter - automatic. In Russian it is "17 ÃÂºÃÂ°ÃÂ¼ÃÂ½ÃÂµÃÂ¹" or

"31 ÃÂºÃÂ°ÃÂ¼ÃÂ½Ã'Â"

The case of the watch is not likely to be gold. The basic metal for this

line is stainless steel. What is unusual for this watch is that it has the

crown on "1" and not on "3". I canÃ‚Â´say anything about its production number

now because there are no old catalogues for the watches. However we are at

a watch show in Frankfurt at the end of August and we will meet there the

commercial director of the Vostok factory. Maybe he can help us with the

information. It would be interesting for us, too.

We can write about the result only in the middle of September because right

after the fair in Frankfurt we are at the next show.

A tank watch line is produced now, too, both mechanical and automatic. The

last three figures of the production number are 306, the first three ones

depend on the case.

For example, the automatic one has the production number 921306 (in our shop

it has the shop number KA 190007)

the mechanical can be 431306 or 439306, or 811306 or 819306, or 211306 or

219306 (in our shop we have 431306 with the shop number KM 250010).

That is all I can say right now. I hope this information helped you just a

bit.

With best regards

Irina Maier

one thing that i am curious about is... i have seen reproduced copies of this watch made for sale (as in order on line with the crown on the "1") mine looks nothing like the ones that i have seen to date. I am guessing the one I have would be an original one given to commanders of tanks them selves. any information about it would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## mouseclick

I can upload pics if asked

thanks



←
​


----------



## mouseclick

i have placed a magnet on the case, this isn't steel for there is no connection or stick to the magnet.... how do I post pics?


----------



## johnbaz

hi mouseclick

magnets should not be put anywhere near a mechanical watches,as you may magnetise the hairspring,causing it to be atracted to the next coil and bugger up the time keeping,

as for the rest,dating ruskie watches is a bit of a minefield and probably,vostok themselves may have trouble helping you.

other members of this forum may be able to help,but i think it's a black art trying to date them









regards,john.


----------



## rhaythorne

Hi Mouseclick,

As far as I know (though I have been known to make mistakes, from time to time







) Komandirskies first went into production in the 1960's. Many millions were (and are still) made. Even the rarer variations are not really all _that_ hard to find. Most are manual-wind with 17-jewels I believe.

Generally speaking the "consumer" watches will say, in Cyrillic, "Made in Russia" on the dial if they're modern examples (post 1992) or "Made in CCCP" if they're Soviet era watches (pre-1992). Around 1992-1993, some watches were produced without declaring where they were made. The "military" watches have 3AKA3 MO CCCP on the dial. Whether or not such watches were ever actually issued to military personnel is open to conjecture. No doubt many were, but I expect that lots also found their way directly into private hands via one channel or another.

Without seeing a picture of your watch it's nigh on impossible to be sure exactly what it is. Here are a couple of mine you can compare it to:

*1960's / 1970's Vostok Komandirskie*










And one with the crown at 2 O'Clock:

*1980's Vostok Komandirskie*










Hope this helps


----------



## mouseclick

hi

yes that does help, i have emailed pics to the pics section of this site, no idea when they shall be loaded. i am not familliar on how to add a picture in this threads. the one i have looks like your tank, except for a few differences.

1. the case colour is gold,

2. there are two small circles where the star is at the 12, instead of one.

3. the hands look gold

4. at the 6 there is what looks like the number 8 and cccp

what type of display is on the back of yours?

thanks for your help


----------



## rhaythorne

See THIS THREAD which explains how to post pictures.

I can't remember what's on the back of my tank watch







I'll have a look when I get home.

Here's a 1992-1993 Komandirskie with two markers at 12 O'Clock and no declaration of where it was made (Russia/CCCP). The "gold" in this case is brass I think.










The "8" you mention is probably part of the Cyrillic inscription "Made in CCCP" which implies it was made for the general public rather than specifically for the military. As shown on this 1985 Komandirskie:


----------



## mouseclick

ok i will try the upload


----------



## mouseclick

http://groups.msn.com/WorldofWriters/mine....oto&PhotoID=875

http://groups.msn.com/WorldofWriters/mine....oto&PhotoID=874

if this doesnt show the pics just copy and paste the url to a browser bar... that seems to be working and will open the pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`d say definately 1980`s, I would have to check Levenberg`s book to be sure but it`s not to hand as I`m at work.


----------



## raketakat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d say definately 1980`s, I would have to check Levenberg`s book to be sure but it`s not to hand as I`m at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I agree professor







.

I've seen these on ebay described W.W.2 watches







.

I've only seen a few, but Russian military watches of that era look like a tin can lid with a couple of bits of wire soldered on as the lugs.


----------



## mouseclick

Hi Mach

What will make you think its 80's? I know that this watch was given to my mom in 1982 from a person that wanted to leave it to someone with a son to keep it going. along with this watch was also a 1880's "illinios watch co." pocket watch that i have been able to trace out last year. my feeling about this wrist watch is it has been here in canada for a few more years then the 80's. if you can back up the statement that would be very apprecaited thanks.









i would also like to thank all the feed back i have been recieveing in the site. keep all ideas and facts coming, for i am really wanting to trace this watch, as close to the facts as possible.

thanks


----------



## mouseclick

Raythorne

the more i look at your 1960's / 1970's Vostok Komandirskie watch the more i would like to have one like that.... is there a specific name to that style and face? and how did you aquire that one?

i hope my pics were able to give you a better idea of what i am trying to trace. see what i mean, if you combine your two tank watches together you have what i have to some sort of degree, and do your tanks have the same bird on the back case?

thanks for your great insights


----------



## raketakat

mouseclick said:


> my feeling about this wrist watch is it has been here in canada for a few more years then the 80's. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Dating Russian watches is not an exact science Mouse. You'll see a lot of opinions expressed on the forum with very little to back them up apart from experience and Juri Levenberg's Russian wristwatch book. Everybody is still learning.

I'm sure Levenberg would date the watch as "1980's" but I can remember Vostoks with similar cases being around in 1977. I should think they were fairly new then so your watch may be a few years older







.

Keep it and enjoy it.


----------



## mouseclick

rake

don't get me wrong, i mean no slagging of anyone in here, I was just asking for his opinion of what makes him say its definatley 80's..... give me something to go on is what i am looking for. I have been to many threads over the years where people will say something and it will be a guess or just saying things. if on a thread when you answer a question and back it up by saying.... if you look at that section and it has this doo-dad on it is what makes me feel or believe that this widget is from 1990.... etc.

i do acknowledge that mach said he is/was at work and doesnt have a book beside him, i was asking for his knowledge when he can read / look it up and post again.

no misintentions were projected from me... and my opoligies if any were taken.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`d say definately 1980`s, I wouldÂ have to check Levenberg`s book to be sure but it`s not to hand as I`m at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I agree professor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've seen these on ebay described W.W.2 watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've only seen a few, but Russian military watches of that era look like a tin can lid with a couple of bits of wire soldered on as the lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...




mouseclick said:


> Hi Mach
> 
> What will make you think its 80's? I know that this watch was given to my mom in 1982 from a person that wanted to leave it to someone with a son to keep it going. along with this watch was also a 1880's "illinios watch co." pocket watch that i have been able to trace out last year. my feeling about this wrist watch is it has been here in canada for a few more years then the 80's. if you can back up the statement that would be very apprecaited thanks.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> i would also like to thank all the feed back i have been recieveing in the site. keep all ideas and facts coming, for i am really wanting to trace this watch, as close to the facts as possible.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





raketakat said:


> mouseclick said:
> 
> 
> 
> my feeling about this wrist watch is it has been here in canada for a few more years then the 80's. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Dating Russian watches is not an exact science Mouse. You'll see a lot of opinions expressed on the forum with very little to back them up apart from experience and Juri Levenberg's Russian wristwatch book. Everybody is still learning.
> 
> I'm sure Levenberg would date the watch as "1980's" but I can remember Vostoks with similar cases being around in 1977. I should think they were fairly new then so your watch may be a few years older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Keep it and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Sorry for my use of the word `definately` it was wrong, I should have said that I feel it`s 1980`s but as Ian indicated accurate information on dating any Russian watch is difficult to obtain and Levenberg`s book is one of the very few on the subject.

In light of his comment about seeing similar cases from the `70`s I admit I was wrong about the date, I would be supprised however if it was any earlier then the 1970`s but could be wrong that,









I would however be really amazed if it was 1940`s this opinoin is based on having a long term interest in Russian watches and I admit a `feeling` about the style of the watch


----------



## raketakat

mouseclick said:


> no misintentions were projected from me... and my opoligies if any were taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Nothing to apologise about mouseclick







.

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html

Here - have a look at this lady's watches and links.


----------



## raketakat

raketakat said:


> Here - have a look at this lady's watches and links.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I've a terrible feeling Michele might be male. If so - my apologies








.


----------



## Xantiagib

At least one thing it definately is is not 1960s


----------



## mach 0.0013137

raketakat said:


> http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.htmlÂ
> 
> Here - have a look at this lady's watches and links.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Very interesting link Ian, I note Michele has a green dialed version of Mouseclicks watch listed as * "Late `80`s"*









Levenberg does have a photo of what appears to be a watch identical to the one in Mouseclick`s link, same style gold coloured case, two dots at the 12 etc, Levenberg lists the one in his book as *"Made in the `80`s" *which really only proves it was still in production then









With Ian seeing Vostok`s in 1977 with similar cases this could indicate that your watch was probably made around that time (maybe)


----------



## raketakat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> With Ian seeing Vostok`s in 1977 with similar cases this could indicate that your watch was probably made around that time (maybe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


"Maybe" being the operative word Mach. You know how age fogs the mind














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Ian seeing Vostok`s in 1977 with similar casesÂ this could indicate that your watch was probably made around that time (maybe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> "Maybe" being the operative word Mach. You know how age fogs the mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Only _tooo_ well


----------



## johnbaz

hi all

when i click on the 'russian watches' link,their homepage is brought up,but i cant seem to find anything clickable to enter the site,anyone know what i'm doing wrong????

tia, john.


----------



## raketakat

johnbaz said:


> hi all
> 
> when i click on the 'russian watches' link,their homepage is brought up,but i cant seem to find anything clickable to enter the site,anyone know what i'm doing wrong????
> 
> tia, john.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi John. Try clicking on the different brand names ( Vostok, Raketa etc ) on the right hand side of your screen







.


----------



## rhaythorne

mouseclick said:


> Raythorne
> 
> the more i look at your 1960's / 1970's Vostok Komandirskie watch the more i would like to have one like that.... is there a specific name to that style and face? and how did you aquire that one?
> 
> i hope my pics were able to give you a better idea of what i am trying to trace. see what i mean, if you combine your two tank watches together you have what i have to some sort of degree, and do your tanks have the same bird on the back case?
> 
> thanks for your great insights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


There's no particular name for the style of the 60's/70's one that I'm aware of. It's just what Komandirskies looked like during that era.

The back of my 80's Tank is the same as yours. The 90's one has a different pattern on the back.

All except the 90's one are from eBay. The 90's one I bought from a shop in Saigon.

I would concur with what others have said and say that yours is from the 1970's at the earliest and probably 1980's. I'm fairly certain that watches bearing the name Komandirskie were introduced in the 1960's, though I can't prove it







I hope that's not disappointing for you, it's still a very nice watch


----------



## pg tips

Just a guess of course but I think this one of mine was around 1991


















I'm still waiting on Kamaz to reply to my emails


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> Just a guess of course but I think this one of mine was around 1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


If only we were all so blessed







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Just a guess of course but I think this one of mine was around 1991Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Maybe, but you never know with the Russians, I`ve got a Zenit EM camera made for the 1980 Moscow Olympic`s, it was made in 1979


----------



## raketakat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maybe, but you never know with the Russians, I`ve got a Zenit EM camera made for the 1980 Moscow Olympic`s, it was made in 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I've got a Zenit still in it's box unused. I thought I'd better nab another before they stopped making them.

Light meter gave out on my old one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you never know with the Russians, I`ve got a Zenit EM camera made for the 1980 Moscow Olympic`s, it was made in 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Zenit still in it's box unused. I thought I'd better nab another before they stopped making them.
> 
> Light meter gave out on my old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I`ve got Zenit`s right back to the `C` (c1960 with a string to pull the mirror down) I sometimes get the urge to buy a couple of the latest models to complete the set but then a nice watch comes along


----------



## deryckb

It looks like it still has the original tag on. Has it ever been worn?


----------

